# الصلع عند النساء أسبابه.. وأنواعه.. وطرق العلاج



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

في آخر إحصائية نشرت للجمعية العالمية لجراحة التجميل كانت نسبة عمليات الشعر 0.38% من نسبة إجمالي العمليات التجميلية التي أجريت بالعالم وكان ترتيبها الرابع والعشرين. ولما كان الشعر يعتبر أحد المكونات الرئيسة للجمال، خصوصًا لدى المرأة وأي تغير فيه قد يحدث تأثيرًا على حياة المرأة وشخصيتها، فلذلك نبع اهتمام الكثير من الأطباء والشركات التجارية بعلاج الشعر وإنتاج أنواع مختلفة من المستحضرات والأدوية للعناية بالشعر، والتي أفادت في بعض الأحيان تساقط الشعر، كما أن هناك أسبابًا أخرى ومتعددة.

في البداية يوضح الدكتور جمال حبيب الله جمعة، استشاري جراحة الحروق والتجميل وزراعة الشعر، أن نسبة 90% من شعر فروة الرأس في حالة نمو مستمر خلال فترة تتراوح بين سنتين وست سنوات، أما نسبة الـ10% الباقية من شعر فروة الرأس فتظل في حالة سكون حتى تستمر مدة شهرين إلى ثلاثة أشهر.
ولدى اكتمال مرحلة السكون هذه، يبدأ الشعر بالتساقط، ويعتبر تساقط ما يتراوح بين 50 شعرة و100 شعرة في اليوم ضمن الحدود الطبيعية، وعند تساقط شعرة واحدة تحل محلها شعرة أخرى جديدة من بويصلة الشعر الواقعة نفسها تحت سطح الجلد، علمًا بأنه لا تشكل بويصلات شعرية جديدة خلال فترة حياة الإنسان.
ينمو شعر الرأس بمعدل سنتمتر واحد أو نصف بوصة تقريبًا في الشهر الواحد في طول كل شعرة، وكمية الشعر أكبر عادة لدى الشقر (140000) شعرة في المتوسط، أما السمر فيبلغ معــــدل عـــدد الشعر لديهـــم (105000) شعرة في المتوسط، ويليهم أصحاب الشعر الأحمـر (90000) شعرة ، ومع مرور الوقت تتضاءل نسبة نمو الشعر الجديد عند الإنسان وتتضاءل تدريجيًا كمية الشعر في الرأس.
يتشكل الشعر بصفة أساسية من بروتين «الكريتين» وهو المادة الموجودة نفسها في أظفار اليدين والقدمين، ومن الضروري لجميع الناس وفي مختلف الأعمار أن يتناولوا كمية كافية من البروتين للمحافظة على نمو الشعر الطبيعي، ويتوفر البروتين في اللحوم والدجاج والسمك والبيض والحليب والجبن وفول الصويا والحبوب والمكسرات.
أسبابه :
عادة لا يتسبب تساقط الشعر لدى النساء في الصلع الكامل إلا أنه قد يسبب قلة كثافة الشعر، وهو مقسم إلى ثلاث درجات وهي: درجة أولى وثانية وثالثة. ويحدث تساقط الشعر غير الطبيعي لأسباب عديدة ويمكن تقسيمها إلى عوامل خارجية وعوامل داخلية متعددة كأمراض الدم واختلال الغدد واضطرابات الهرمونات الجنسية.
أولاً: العوامل الخارجية
تتمثل في استعمال المركبات الكيميائية التجارية بشكل مفرط وعشوائي فهذا يؤثر على نمو الشعر ويغير صفاته كملمسه وليونته وبريقه مثل أصبغة الشعر الحاوية على نسبة عالية من المواد القلوية، وكذلك استعمال الأدوية المنقصة للشحوم وأدوية معالجة النقرس ومضادات تخثر الدم والعقاقير المستخدمة للتحكم في الغدة الدرقية أو لمعالجة بعض أنواع السرطان. هذه الحالات تعالج بالاعتدال في استخدام مواد زينة الشعر والامتناع عن الأدوية المذكورة ما أمكن بعد استشارة الطبيب.
يؤدي بعض أنواع العقاقير المستخدمة في العلاج الكيمائي لمرض السرطان إلى منع تكاثر الشعر بحيث تصبح الشعرة هشة، وقابلة للسقوط بمجرد بروزها من فروة الرأس. وهذه الظاهرة قد تحدث بعد أسبوع واحد إلى ثلاثة أسابيع من بدء علاج مرض السرطان، وقد يفقد المريض حوالي 90% من شعر فروة الرأس.
ثانيًا: العوامل الداخلية :
فقر الدم يؤثر نقص الحديد في نمو الشعر فيسبب تساقطه خصوصًا عند النساء اللاتي يعانين الطمث الشديد حيث يفقدن كمية كبيرة من الحديد، وكذلك في أثناء الحمل والرضاعة ما يؤدي أحيانًا إلى تساقط الشعر.
ويمكن الكشف عن نقص الحديد بإجراء فحوصات مخبرية، والعلاج يتضمن إعطاء أقراص الحديد ومتابعة نسبة ارتفاع الحديد.
اضطرابات الغدة الدرقية تعد الغدة الدرقية ضرورية للتحكم في الشعر فأي اختلال في نشاطها من زيادة أو نقصان يؤثر على الشعر. ففي فرط النشاط يكون التساقط بشكل منتشر ويصبح ملمس الشعر ناعمًا ودقيقًا، أما في نقص إفرازاتها فيكون ملمس الشعر خشنًا وسميكًا، ويترافق مع سقوط شعر الرأس تساقط شعر في منطقة العانة وزواية الحاجبين الخارجية. ويمكن تشخيص أمراض الغدة الدرقية بالعلامات السريرية والأعراض، وعلاج ذلك يتم بإعادة وضع إفرازات الغدة إلى المعدل الطبيعي، عن طريق العلاج الدوائي، وفي حالات زيادة الإفراز المستعصي يكون العلاج عن طريق الاستئصال الجراحي للغدة.
الأسباب الهرمونية الجنسية :
هناك سببان يؤديان إلى تساقط الشعر عند المرأة:
ـ نقص هرمونات الأنوثة (الإستروجين) يحدث هذا عقب الولادة وفي سن اليأس، وفي العادة عندما تكون المرأة حاملاً يتوقف سقوط الشعر نسبيًا حيث تدخل نسبة كبيرة من الشعر مرحلة السكون، لكن خلال شهرين إلى ثلاثة أشهر عقب الولادة تلاحظ بعض النساء أن كميات كبيرة من الشعر تتساقط لدى تصفيفه وتمشيطه، وتتلاشى هذه الحالة تلقائيًا في معظم الأحيان، ولاتشكو جميع الوالدات من هذه الحالة، كما أنها قد لاتتكرر لدى كل حمل لديها.
وسبب هذه الظاهرة عند الحوامل أنه خلال الحمل يرتفع معدل هرمون الأنوثة (إستراديول) الذي يحافظ على نمو الشعر ثم ينخفض بعد الولادة، ويسبب هذا الانخفاض تساقط الشعر. وتعد هذه الحالة طبيعية ولا تدوم طويلاً وسرعان ما يستعيد الجسم التوازن الطبيعي دون تدخل علاجي، كما يمكن استخدام الفيتامينات ومركبات الحديد لمساعدة الجسم على استعادة عافيته.
ـ زيادة هرمونات الذكورة، ويبدأ عادة بعد سن اليأس ويحدث بسبب هبوط هرمونات الأنوثة وبالتالي يصبح تركيز الهرمونات الذكورية أعلى نسبيًا، ومن ثم تؤثر الهرمونات الذكورية على بصيلات الشعر ما يؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر بشكل خفيف وبسيط، نظرًا لنقص هرمون الإستروجين. ويكون العلاج في هذه الحالات بتعويض النقص، كما من المفيد استخدام الفيتامينات المقوية والكالسيوم واستخدام مواد غسل الشعر التي تحتوي على نسبة معينة من الإستروجينات.
أقراص منع الحمل
تحتوي أقراص منع الحمل على مادتين هما الإستروجين والبروجستين الاصطناعيان، والنساء اللاتي يصبن بتساقط الشعر وهن يتلقين أقراص منع الحمل هن في الغالب النساء المعرضات للإصابة بتساقط الشعر لأسباب وراثية، وقد تحدث هذه الحالة في وقت مبكر نتيجة تأثيرات الهرمونات شبه الذكورية لمركبات البروجستين التي تحتوي عليها هذه الأقراص. وفي حالة حدوث هذه الحالة ينبغي للمرأة استشارة طبيبها لكي يعطيها نوعًا آخر من أقراص منع الحمل.
لدى توقف المرأة عن استخدام أقراص منع الحمل عن طريق الفم، قد تلاحظ أن شعرها يبدأ في التساقط بعد شهرين إلى ثلاثة أشهر من ذلك، وهذا التساقط قد يستمر لمدة ستة أشهر ثم يتوقف، وتعود الأمور إلى طبيعتها. وهذا الأمر مشابه لموضوع تساقط الشعر بعد الولادة.
قلة البروتين في الطعام إن النباتيين الذين يتناولون أغذية خالية تمامًا من البروتين، ومرضى القولون العصبي الذين يتناولون كمية ضئيلة من الطعام، قد يصابون بسوء التغذية، ولدى حدوث هذه الحالة، يحاول الجسم الإبقاء على البروتين بتحويل الشعر النامي إلى مرحلة السكون. كذلك بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يتبعون نظام حمية قاسيًا، يبدأ تساقط كثيف في الشعر بعد شهرين إلى ثلاثة شهور من بدء التغيير في نظامهم الغذائي، حيث يصبح الشعر قابلاً للانتزاع من جذوره بسهولة نسبيًا. ويمكن منع حدوث هذه الحالة أو علاجها بتناول كمية كافية من المواد البروتينية.
الخضوع لجراحات كبيرة أو الإصابات بأمراض شديدة مزمنة
يصاب بتساقط الشعر في كثير من الأحيان المرضى الذين تجرى لهم عمليات جراحية رئيسة، لأن مثل هذه الجراحة قد تعرض الأجهزة الحيوية للجسم لصدمة لايستهان بها. وقد يحدث تساقط الشعر خلال شهرين أو ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ العملية، إلا أن الحالة تعود إلى وضعها الطبيعي خلال بضعة أشهر. كما يصاب من يعانون الأمراض المزمنة الشديدة بتساقط الشعر ما داموا يعانون تلك الأمراض.
الثعلبة :يتساقط الشعر في حالة الثعلبة على شكل بقع تصبح خالية تمامًا من الشعر، وعلى هيئة بقع دائرية في حجم العملة المعدنية أو أكبر من ذلك. وقد يؤدي هذا الداء إلى تساقط تام لشعر فروة الرأس وتساقط جزئي أو كامل لشعر أجزاء الجسم. وهذا الداء قد يصيب الرجال والنساء في أي مرحلة من مراحل العمر.
أسباب الإصابة بهذا الداء غير معروفة، علمًا بأن الأشخاص الذين يصابون بهذه الحالة يكونون في حالة جسدية وصحية ممتازة باستثناء معاناتهم تساقط الشعر، ويمكن لاختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية علاج بعض هذه الحالات، حيث قد ينمو الشعر مجددًا تلقائيًا في بعض الأحيان.
يمكن علاج الثعلبة باستخدام الكريمات أو الحقن الموضعية المحتوية على مشتقات الكورتيزون، كما يمكن استخدام محلول المينوكسيديل موضعيًا، إلا أنه في جميع الحالات يجب استشارة اختصاصي الجلدية.
تساقط الشعر الوراثي أو الصلع
إن الصلع الذي يصاب به الذكور عادة، أو تناقص كمية الشعر أو الصلع الوراثي هو السبب الأكثر شيوعًا لحالات تساقط الشعر. ويمكن أن تتم الوراثة من جانب الأم أو من جانب الأب. والنساء اللاتي يصبن بهذا الداء الوراثي يشكين من تضاؤل كمية الشعر، ولايصبن بالصلع الكامل. وتعرف هذه الحالة طبيًا بالخاصة الذكورية وتبدأ في فترة المراهقة وفي العشرينيات أو الثلاثينيات من العمر.
وهناك عدة طرق علاجية لتساقط الشعر الوراثي تعتمد على عمر المريض ودرجة تساقط الشعر.
أما طريقة العلاج في البداية وعندما تكون درجة التساقط خفيفة أو متوسطة فتستخدم محاليل المينوكسيديل الموضعية مرتين في اليوم ويجب الاستمرار فيها، حيث إن النتيجة لا تظهر إلا بعد أربعة شهور من الاستخدام المتواصل. أما في الحالات الشديدة فإنه من الأفضل إجراء عملية زراعة للشعر الطبيعي التي تتم عبر أخذ شريحة من فروة الرأس.
ما أهم الطرق للمحافظة على الشعر؟
تعتبر الرعاية الصحية الشخصية الجيدة للشعر وسيلة مهمة للمحافظة عليه، وتعتمد أساسًا على نظافة الشعر وعلى تكرار تمشيطه، وكذلك على غسله بالشامبو، وعلى تناول الطعام المتوازن. فتمشيط الشعر يخلصه من الأوساخ والعقد ويوزع الزيوت الطبيعية التي تفرزها فروة الرأس على جميع أجزاء الشعر ويمكن تلخيص ذلك بما يلي:
ـ المحافظة على نظافة فروة الرأس وغسل الترسبات الدهنية العالقة التي قد تؤثر في جذع الشعرة. لذلك ينصح بغسل الرأس مرتين إلى 3 مرات بالأسبوع مع مراعاة عدم فركه بشدة والتسبب في تساقط ما يزيد على 100 شعرة في اليوم.
ـ في العادة استخدام الصابون لا يتسبب في تساقط الشعر إلا أن سوء استخدامه عن طريق الإكثار منه لدرجة غزالة الصبغة الكاسية للجذع يؤدي إلى خشونة الشعر، ويزداد الأمر سوءًا إذا كانت نسبة الأملاح خصوصًا الكالسيوم الموجودة بالماء مرتفعة.
ـ استخدام الشامبو الذي هو عبارة عن مادة منظفة للشعر. وأفضل الأنواع تلك التي لا تزيل الطبقة الدهنية الطبيعية الموجودة بالشعر وتعطي رغوة سريعة عند الاستحمام ويمكن غسلها بسرعة من الشعر دون أن تترك آثارًا.
ـ تجنب استخدام مجففات الشعرhair conditioner ما أمكن.
ـ يعد الشعر أكثر عرضة للإصابة والتكسر عند امتصاصه للماء، لذا فإن العناية أهم في أثناء ابتلال الشعر، وذلك من خلال مراعاة التالي:
* لف الشعر بمنشفة لتجفيفه ودون دعك.
* ينصح باستخدام مشط ذي أسنان متباعدة غير حادة.
* استخدام المجففات بدرجة حرارة متوسطة على ألا تزيد على مرتين إلى 3 مرات أسبوعيًا.
* عدم الإكثار من صبغات ومشقرات الشعر.
* استخدام الشامبو بعد السباحة لتنظيف بقايا المواد الكيميائية مثل الكلور
* تدليك فروة الرأس. إذ لم يتبين علميًا أن التدليك يساعد على نمو الشعر إلا أنه يساعد على تنشيط الدورة الدموية بفروة الرأس وبالتالي يساعد على تغذية بصيلات الشعر، إلا أن التدليك الشديد قد يؤدي إلى العكس فقد يؤذي البصيلات الموجودة ويتسبب في تساقط الشعر.
* التغذية المتوازنة والتقليل من نسبة الدهون الحيوانية والنشويات في الطعام تساعد على * التقليل من إفرازات الغدد السطحية بفروة الرأس، وبالتالي يساعد على نمو الشعر بطريقة أفضل.
* يعود معظم تساقط الشعر إلى دورة الشعر الطبيعية، وبالتالي فإن تساقط ما يتراوح بين 50 شعرة إلى 100 شعرة في اليوم يجب ألا يبعث على الانزعاج، أما إذا شعرت بكثرة تساقط الشعر أو بحدوث صلع واضح فينبغي استشارة طبيب الأمراض الجلدية. وهناك أنماط من الشعر تتساقط تلقائيًا، حيث ينمو الشعر مجددًا من تلقاء نفسه. وهناك أنواع أخرى يمكن علاجها بنجاح بوساطة اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية. أما بالنسبة للأنماط المختلفة من تساقط الشعر والتي لم يتضح لها علاج حتى الآن فهناك بحوث شتى تجرى بشأنها، وتشير الدلائل إلى أن النتائج المستقبلية ستكون مشجعة وتدعو للتفاؤل بإذن الله.

المصدر

http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/showthread.php?t=895469​


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 سبتمبر 2009)

انا يشرفنى انى اكون اول واحدة تديك رائيها
بس بجد موضوع رائع جداااا
ربنا معاك ويحفظك


----------



## Dr.Lilian (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ميييرسي للموضوع ربنا يسترها انا شعري خفيف اصلآ جيتي في وقتك يانهيسي باشا


----------



## Dr Fakhry (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

